# Inventory Control Software for Mac



## HillJonathan (Mar 9, 2010)

I have herd of and used some of the program ShowBuilder. I was looking for something like that for my mac. Its manly just trying to keep my stock in a place and organized and build a show with it. Anything helps. Thanks so much.


----------



## Morpheus (Mar 10, 2010)

OpenOffice Calc?


...I know, it's an excel clone 

But seriously, maybe excel/spreadsheet would be a cheap, simple alternative? Or, I know OO has a database manager, maybe something can be done with that?


----------



## Footer (Mar 10, 2010)

There is the Sun Virtualbox solution or bootcamp to run the Showbuilder software. Otherwise, there is Filemaker Pro or Bento that are wildly popular on the mac. It will do the same thing it just might take some time to set up.


----------



## HillJonathan (Mar 10, 2010)

We are still going through what we have so entering it in something isnt going to be hard at this point. Its alot of we have gear in 3 buildings and not sure where it is and how its doing at any given time.


----------

